# does implantation cause cramps



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

I have had one pp af. And as soon as that was over we started ttc. If I am on a regular cycle then AF is due the 26th. I am pretty sure I o'd the 12. Which would put me at 8 dpo. I have a cery slight crampy tight feeling. Could this be implantation? I don't remember feeling anything the last time. But I know every pregnancy is different. Anyone else experience anything else like this?


----------



## SonomaMom (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, I had a little cramping around implantation and a tiny little blood spot. And then I cramped like crazy when I was supposed to get my period, but it never came









I wish you the best!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

For me pregnancy in the first few weeks was like the worst case of PMS ever. Cramps and moods. It's quite possible you're getting the cramp you want.









good luck!


----------



## heather080407 (Sep 7, 2007)

How soon after those terrible cramps did you find out you were pregnant?

Ive been cramping for about 2 weeks. I "feel" pregnant, but all the tests say negative. I dont have sore breasts, but I have just about every other so-called symptom you could think of. Im 2 days late, but not sure what is about to happen. Come on AF if your comin'!!!!


----------

